# Liquid Gingerbread 3.2 help?



## justin654 (Oct 3, 2011)

Been having issues with this rom and haven't gotten a response in the rom thread itself. I'm having a Weird issue with notification sounds not playing. Well... They do but rarely. Sound is on and volume is up. But it just wont play 80% of the time. And almost all apps I try to download from market, It says "Your device is not compatible with this item" error. Any help?


----------



## hrdnhvy (Jun 18, 2011)

For the "Your device is not compatible with this item" error. did u change the (i thinnk its called) LCD density in the liquid tweaks at all?


----------



## justin654 (Oct 3, 2011)

I did to 210. I'm guessing thats the issue. Thanks. Edit. Changed back to 240 which I think is stock and I'm still getting the error.


----------



## redbelly (Oct 8, 2011)

justin654 said:


> I did to 210. I'm guessing thats the issue. Thanks. Edit. Changed back to 240 which I think is stock and I'm still getting the error.


after you changed back to 240, did you reboot?


----------



## nocoast (Oct 17, 2011)

Reflash

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## justin654 (Oct 3, 2011)

redbelly said:


> after you changed back to 240, did you reboot?


I did.

@Nocoast, Alright, I didn't want to but I will. Thanks!


----------

